
Simple DIY Rooftop Solar Clover - ph0rque
http://www.jetsongreen.com/2009/05/simple-diy-rooftop-clover-solar.html
======
ph0rque
(in reply to ram1024, whose comment seems to be dead)

Yup, the first comment mentions that you get ~12x the power from a ~2x more
expensive, professionally-installed solar panel.

Still, it's a good start...

~~~
joshu
Ouch. That's probably worth it.

I keep wanting to install this stuff, but I just know in my heart of hearts as
soon as I buy it something much better will come out. I've heard a lot of good
stuff about on-panel inverters recently, for example.

~~~
ph0rque
Don't feel bad about waiting... solar power will be as cheap as, or cheaper
than, other electrical power by 2015-2020: <http://www.tiogaenergy.com/tioga-
news-solar-power-boom.php>

~~~
ars
They've been saying that since the 1980's.

When the price of oil goes up everyone expects solar to finally be cheaper -
except that when the price of oil (AKA energy) goes up the manufacturing price
for solar cells goes up to.

~~~
dan_the_welder
Well, there have been a couple of major gains in manufacturing efficiency and
they have chosen not to lower their prices.

I am guessing as long as they have high demand they see no need to drop the
price.

String ribbon technology and amorphous thin film (flex panels) are a lot
cheaper to make... at least they claimed so earlier on.

